# So I checked to see if I have a matching numbers car today...



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

And I do. :cheers

I bought my 1968 GTO Standard on Friday and was too scared to check until today.

Only thing I wasn't thrilled to discover was that the original exterior paint was burgundy... uke:


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

puking because it's been changed or that it was burgundy originally? What is the color now?

Grats on the new goat too!


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Puking because it was originally burgundy... I was hoping it would be blue because that's the color I wanted to make it. It's burnt orange now.

Original was burgundy with black interior and a black vinyl top.

Thanks for the grats! I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SixTeight said:


> Puking because it was originally burgundy... I was hoping it would be blue because that's the color I wanted to make it. It's burnt orange now.
> 
> Original was burgundy with black interior and a black vinyl top.
> 
> Thanks for the grats! I'm thrilled with it.


Wellllll..... first question: who are you building the car for? Yourself? or someone else?
If you're building it for yourself, then who cares what the data plate says - paint it whatever doggone color you like 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're scared, you need to get with Topkat on this forum. That man isn't scared of ANYTHING!!! Burgundy is the BEST color for a '68 besides Verdoro Green, IMO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Burgundy, black vinyl, black interior, very cool........ Although, I'm with Bear, if you don't like it change it....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It isn't original now might as well be blue as orange.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the rest of the car original beyond the numbers? Are you selling it? If you are selling then returning to the original color is a good investment, and burgundy isn't that bad, but resale red or black might equal the value. It is a sharp car, any color will look great, it doesn't need bling to make it stand out. My car was orange with a tan vinyl top, it was red and still is, but it's a Lemans.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't plan on selling it. It's the car I've always wanted. Everything is original except the front seats, carpet, door panels, headliner, headers, intake manifold, carb., and air cleaner.

I think I'm going to do white vinyl seats with blue carpet and white paint with blue stripes.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just curious, why do you keep calling it a "GTO Standard"? Is it because it's a manual shift or do you think there is a "standard" and a deluxe model?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, hey, not a thing wrong with Burgundy. I wouldn't want mine any other color.


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

I also just purchased a 1968 GTO 4-speed. All numbers matching car that was repainted red. The paint was fine and I could have left it alone. However, the car was originally Flambeau Burgundy and it is being painted back to that original color as we speak. The red was nice but it seems like everyone has red cars. Very few Flambeau Burgundy paint cars around and personally, I love the color. I also needed to redo the front bucket seats which I did myself.
My car when I purchased it:








What my car will look like minus the vinyl roof when painted back to the original Flambeau Burgundy:


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Just curious, why do you keep calling it a "GTO Standard"? Is it because it's a manual shift or do you think there is a "standard" and a deluxe model?


Not sure where I picked up the standard part TBH, I suppose I just meant "not the H.O."


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's an idea. Paint it the color you like for now and 10 years later when it's due for another paint job and you're ready to sell, return it to original. My car was Linden Green, now silver. It'll eventually be a dark red metallic with a dark gray roof. And it'll stay that way until I sell it or give it to one of my kids.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome and as has been said, paint it any color YOU like. 
I'm a little shocked that you didn't verify any of this info BEFORE purchasing. Any nice GTO with claimed numbers matching drivetrain would carry a hefty price and should have been verified first. 

Glad it's working out to be what you were told...:cool

Now, order the PHS docs and you'll know everything about your car.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

*Congrats!*

Don't rub it in.... Some of us have numbers from 69 in their 68. :willy:

Goodtimes...congrats!


----------

